# Fox Grips



## Freqman1 (May 12, 2016)

Looks like Fox Grips is back up and running. Anyone know who owns them now? Is quality the same or better? V/r Shawn


----------



## bicycle larry (May 12, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Looks like Fox Grips is back up and running. Anyone know who owns them now? Is quality the same or better? V/r Shawn



 yes i see that to shawn .its good to see that . i was wondering that to !!!!


----------



## bricycle (May 12, 2016)

hopefully good news, had been buying from their get-go....


----------



## cyclingday (May 12, 2016)

I've already received a set of the patina Bluebird grips, and I like them, because they don't look too crisp.
They probably wouldn't do for someone restoring to mint condition, but they are exactly what I've always wanted from repop grips.
I've placed an order for a few more items, and I am very pleased to have them up and running again.
The new owner/operator is a well known Cabe member and all around stand up guy, so I think we're back in business as far as Fox Grip goes.
Big thumbs up!


----------



## CWCMAN (May 12, 2016)

Does anyone have a link or contact info for Fox grips ?


----------



## dfa242 (May 12, 2016)

CWCMAN said:


> Does anyone have a link or contact info for Fox grips ?



http://www.ebay.com/itm/BICYCLE-GRI...294904?hash=item3ac3747eb8:g:Bl4AAOSw3mpXJ1tP


----------



## CWCMAN (May 12, 2016)

Thanks Dean


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 12, 2016)

dfa242 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BICYCLE-GRI...294904?hash=item3ac3747eb8:g:Bl4AAOSw3mpXJ1tP



IS THE FOX GRIP MAKER BICYCLE BONES? 
I KNOW HE HAS HAD SOME SCHWINN GRIPS MADE.


----------



## bricycle (May 12, 2016)

appears they are only? on Face Book.


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (May 12, 2016)

Hi,
I bought Fox Grips. I  have several items on ebay. Foxgrips1. I am almost up and running on my website foxgrips.com . I will post when the website is done. My email is foxgrips@yahoo.com. Mike


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 12, 2016)

prewarbikes4sale said:


> Hi,
> I bought Fox Grips. I  have several items on ebay. Foxgrips1. I am almost up and running on my website foxgrips.com . I will post when the website is done. My email is foxgrips@yahoo.com. Mike



THANKS FOR JUMPING IN TO CONTINUE FOX GRIPS!
GOOD LUCK.


----------



## CWCMAN (May 12, 2016)

Great to hear that Mike. 

Thank you for continuing the business.


----------



## pedal_junky (May 12, 2016)

Great news, just made a purchase.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 12, 2016)

NIce friendly prices too!

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=252385606377





http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=252376065044




http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=252387294904


----------



## catfish (May 12, 2016)

It is a long time bicycle collector who is also on the CABE. I've seen a bunch of the stuff that has been done, and it is great! And it' is something the hobby needed!


----------



## bricycle (May 12, 2016)

Mike, thanks for taking it on.


----------



## Robertriley (May 12, 2016)

I've picked up a couple sets....good stuff!


----------



## REC (May 12, 2016)

I bought a set off eBay a week or two ago. There was a set with blue reflectors put up, and I missed the first go-round. The second time I hit it as soon as I saw them. The perfect match for the two toned blue Ross Cycle-Truck. They got put on the bike the day they came in. I like the way they look, and they seem very well done quality wise.







Thanks for taking the run of things on these. I'll be back for more.

REC


----------



## CrazyDave (May 12, 2016)

Is the hardness and size similar to old grips or?  I saw the blue jeweled set on Flea-bay and knew the GF would like a set....


----------



## Robertriley (May 12, 2016)

They are a little harder than most of the other repops which makes them perfect for me.


----------



## CrazyDave (May 12, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> They are a little harder than most of the other repops which makes them perfect for me.



Ahhh, thanks...my hands like a little more cushion and diameter than most grips I have found, but as was said these fill a nitch....better than paying $100 for some 70 year old grips!


----------



## fordmike65 (May 12, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> They are a little harder than most of the other repops which makes them perfect for me.


----------



## CrazyDave (May 12, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


>



I know...the jokes that could be made are nearly endless but just as inappropriate......


----------



## tjkajecj (May 13, 2016)

Here is a set I received last week. I am a little disappointed that the green reflector grip was damaged around the jewel.
In the first pic the top grip is an older grip to compare to. The other pic's are of the Fox Grips I received last week.

Tim


----------



## rideahiggins (May 13, 2016)

Careful the red one doesn't pop out. It's not seated properly.


----------



## catfish (May 13, 2016)

Mike does great work! And it's good that these are being made again. The hobby needs more stuff like this.


----------



## tjkajecj (May 13, 2016)

rideahiggins said:


> Careful the red one doesn't pop out. It's not seated properly.




Thanks, I noticed that also after I looked at them a little closer.

Tim


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (May 13, 2016)

tjkajecj said:


> Here is a set I received last week. I am a little disappointed that the green reflector grip was damaged around the jewel.
> In the first pic the top grip is an older grip to compare to. The other pic's are of the Fox Grips I received last week.
> 
> Tim
> ...



Tim
Send me your address I will send you another pair. Those are hard to get the reflector in. I have a better way now. Mike


----------



## Freqman1 (May 13, 2016)

I, too, am glad Mike stepped up and took this on. The supply on grips and some of those decals was dried up. Glad to see the jeweled grips and early so-called Monark grips which were used on a majority of prewar bikes to include Schwinns. I'll be sure to place an order and lay in a supply of these. V/r Shawn


----------



## rustjunkie (May 13, 2016)

Thanks @prewarbikes4sale ! 
I can't think of anything I've been good at immediately...I suspect there's a fair amount of practice/experience/skill required with making these?


----------



## filmonger (May 13, 2016)

Mikes a great guy....and this is very cool. Now I have to choose!


----------



## REC (May 13, 2016)

In my opinion, they are about the same density as the earlier ones - I have those on a couple of other bikes, and a set of originals on two others. They all feel quite similar to me.
REC

PS: I also have some made by someone else - those are softer, and the end hole is about the same size as these  except there is no reflector.


----------



## CrazyDave (May 13, 2016)

REC said:


> REC
> 
> PS: I also have some made by someone else - those are softer, and the end hole is about the same size as these  except there is no reflector.



I have some made by someone else that are a bit thicker and softer than old ones, I love the things to pieces and put em all our bikes after I go through em.  I had the lady feel a half dozen set of grips and asked her preference..she agreed these are the most comfy.   My hands get sore holding the bars too long and they are like little cushions for my paws and look great IMHO.  The lady wants me to try to fit jewels into the ends of a set....girls....


----------



## pedal_junky (May 14, 2016)

pedal_junky said:


> Great news, just made a purchase.



Got mine today, that was fast! Nice grips too.


----------



## Boris (May 14, 2016)

Years ago I bought some Simplex motorbike grips with endcaps from Fox. I have a friend that now needs some. Will you be doing another run of these?


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (May 15, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> Years ago I bought some Simplex motorbike grips with endcaps from Fox. I have a friend that now needs some. Will you be doing another run of these?



Dave,
I pretty sure I have a set without the end caps. I have info for the end caps just have not had time to contact them. 
I am pretty sure I will have them. I just can't say when yet. 
Mike


----------



## Boris (May 15, 2016)

Thanks for letting me know. I will pass your contact information along to him and congratulations on your new business venture.


----------



## Sped Man (May 15, 2016)

I currently own two pair. Plan on buying a few more. Quality is right on. Price is awesome. I agree with Crazy Dave beats paying $110 for someone's used repop grips.


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (May 17, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> Thanks for letting me know. I will pass your contact information along to him and congratulations on your new business venture.



Dave 
I have these Simplex grips. 
Mike


----------



## Boris (May 17, 2016)

I sent you an email Mike. I will send your photo of this style to my friend.


----------



## tjkajecj (May 19, 2016)

prewarbikes4sale said:


> Tim
> Send me your address I will send you another pair. Those are hard to get the reflector in. I have a better way now. Mike




Update, Mike is a man of his word, received replacement pair of jeweled grips. These are much better. 
Thanks,
Tim


----------



## catfish (May 19, 2016)

tjkajecj said:


> Update, Mike is a man of his word, received replacement pair of jeweled grips. These are much better.
> Thanks,
> Tim




He always has been. I've known him for 20+ years and never had a problem with any deal he and I have made.


----------



## CrazyDave (May 19, 2016)

tjkajecj said:


> Update, Mike is a man of his word, received replacement pair of jeweled grips. These are much better.
> Thanks,
> Tim



Nice man, everyone makes mistakes, it's how you deal with them!  No shortage of nice grips flying around this place.


----------



## Balloonatic (Oct 5, 2016)

Yay! Outstanding... thanks Mike! There has been a void for too long. It's important we support folks like Mike and businesses like Fox Grip, otherwise they disappear and we're left with that pesky void again. Support local bike craftsmen!


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 5, 2016)

Hey Mike.  The grips came it today.  Thanks for the Elgin ones.  Stand up guy!


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Oct 5, 2016)

Have some of Mike's new work [2] and my painter, fellow collector has a pair [1]... all are just plain great...; Thanking v/r Shawn for starting this thread!


----------



## TRM (Oct 16, 2016)

Just noticed this thread and wanted to chime in. Mike will definitely stand behind his products.

Fox Grips was the only choice when I was looking for grips to go on the Decoluxe!












Decoluxe Post Card



__ TRM
__ Oct 14, 2016
__ 1



						I've been playing around with a retro looking post card for the Decoluxe.


----------



## catfish (Oct 16, 2016)

TRM said:


> Just noticed this thread and wanted to chime in. Mike will definitely stand behind his products.
> 
> Fox Grips was the only choice when I was looking for grips to go on the Decoluxe!
> 
> ...


----------

